# No Hopes :(



## Anjani379 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm 22, born in Pak, came when I was 2, US Citizen, completed HS here, 5th year of college...Was pre-pharmacy major, picked up psych...not a good GPA, haven't taken MCAT...was 3.8avg GPA in HS, good SAT score....

Basically, I have a great highschool transcript but not a good college transcript...I'm thinking about applying to medical school or pharmacy school in pakistan since it seems like my last resort and the only people that MIGHT accept me still...What are my chances if any? Am I better off applying to a pharmacy school in pakistan or medical school in pakistan? Also, which university should I apply to?....simply stated, what's the easiest med school in pakistan to get into being a foreigner...I know this sounds like a lame attempt to get into med school no matter what...make it short....extreme problems after I began college...

Another reason I'm considering PAkistan is bc problems I have are due to where I live and the community around me, I think I'll be better off going back to Pakistan, it might help me get my head on straight and become something for once...Anyways, someone help....Thanks


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I think you'll go crazy in Pakistan but you can get into any MBBS school in pakistan soley on your high school transcripts as long as you have taken physics, english, biology and chemistry and have good grades in them.. For more details look around the forum.


----------



## Anjani379 (Feb 4, 2007)

I can get into any MBBS school in Pakistan even if my highschool transcript is 4 years old? I graduated from highschool in 2002.


----------



## Myelin (Jan 19, 2007)

@Anjani379: Before you make your decision, please read this post: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/204-life-pakistan-3.html#post2940


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

It's not as shocking and impossible as Myelin makes it sound. If you read his post, make sure to read all the other posts on the site that actually tell you how and why to come to med school in Pakistan.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Anjani379 said:


> I can get into any MBBS school in Pakistan even if my highschool transcript is 4 years old? I graduated from highschool in 2002.


Yes, you can still apply for medical school even if you graduated from high school 4 years ago. The only time limit requirement is that you be 25 years or younger when entering a medical college in Pakistan.

However if you are applying to a private college (such as Shifa) you will be required to show SAT 2 scores that are not more than three years old.


----------



## Anjani379 (Feb 4, 2007)

Rehan, I am considering taking prep courses for the SAT 2 and then take the SAT 2 before the summer....What is the tuition like at Shifa college? How long is their medical proram? If I hand in my highschool transcript (I have taken all the required science courses: chem, bio, physics) w/ the SAT2 score and say I do decent in the SAT 2.....Do you think my chances of acceptance at Shifa are pretty high? Thanks to everyone for all their help, I think I am starting to see some light in my tunnel...JazakAll-h


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Anjani379 said:


> Rehan, I am considering taking prep courses for the SAT 2 and then take the SAT 2 before the summer....What is the tuition like at Shifa college? How long is their medical proram? If I hand in my highschool transcript (I have taken all the required science courses: chem, bio, physics) w/ the SAT2 score and say I do decent in the SAT 2.....Do you think my chances of acceptance at Shifa are pretty high? Thanks to everyone for all their help, I think I am starting to see some light in my tunnel...JazakAll-h


Many of the questions you have asked have already been answered in the forum. You should read the Shifa College of Medicine thread for more insight regarding Shifa admissions. If you have an above average high school GPA and that results in an IBCC equivalence score of greater than 800 and you score around 700 or above in your SAT 2 exams, then your chances of admission into Shifa are pretty good.

Shifa is arguably one of the most competitive schools in the Islamabad/Rawalpindi area and perhaps throughout Lahore as well in terms of private colleges. Shifa tuition is $12,000/year and the program, like every other Pakistani medical college program lasts 5 years.

Before you ask any other basic questions regarding Pakistani medical colleges, you should read every single post regarding admissions. I'm sure most if not all of your questions have already been asked, and have already been answered.

Good luck. #happy


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

IDEA:Anjani!

Why dont you consider a caribbean medical school. Like my brother goes to St. James School of medicine. Since you have your undergrad done, you will only have to go down to the island for 16 months, and you will come back and do your rotations for another year and a half in the states and your USMLE steps. Also, if you have american rotations it will REALLY help in getting a good residency. I would really really recommend this path, because going to Pakistan for another 5 years is kind crazy. 

If any of you guys need any info of caribbean med school, I think I could help, because my brother is going to be done in April with his caribbean md. 

Let me know what you(Anjani) and others think of this idea.


----------



## Anjani379 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'd have to have a good undergrad. GPA to get into med school in the carribeans right ...to make it short, mine is below a 3.0....


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Ohh, Dont worry about anything for the carribi med schools, I know a family freind who barely passed highschool and got within a week to saint james.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

I bet you will get into a carribi med school with ease, because in order to get into thier MD program you only need 90 credit hours of college, not even a bachlors degree


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Carribiean medical schools dont make you doctors, their USMLE crash courses


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Wasanbaloch said:


> I bet you will get into a carribi med school with ease, because in order to get into thier MD program you only need 90 credit hours of college, not even a bachlors degree


Some of the Caribbean schools do require bachelors degrees. I think Ross does, which is the more popular one.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

maik7upurz said:


> Carribiean medical schools dont make you doctors, their USMLE crash courses



Very True...its mainly a 16 months of bs so you can sit in USMLE, Im only recommending it for the time saving.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> Some of the Caribbean schools do require bachelors degrees. I think Ross does, which is the more popular one.



Yeah, i think so too, ross and st george are said to be the "harvard" of the carribi


----------

